# pregnate bitches "Jumping"? (question)



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok, so I have a question for you all. What do you think is an ok hieght for a bitch to jump after she has been bred/during her pregnancy? My reason for this question is because during Hailey's last litter(of Lizzy) she got to sleep with me everynight, on my bed. Well, since then we have moved and I got a new box spring/matress that is about a foot taller. The top of my bed reaches my hip bone now(Im 5' 3" for a referance). Hailey can jump up on it just fine, but is it safe for her to? Is it safe for the (*hopeful*) puppies? Or, do you think it might be too much stress? Is it something where I should follow Hailey's lead? When she stops/cant jump that high anymore, she shouldnt?

Thanks

p.s. we have carpet, with good padding, so the jump down isnt to hard.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I think that for the first couple weeks you should be fine but when she gets further along you might want to consider getting something she can jump onto to get to your bed i.e. stairs or we use a ottoman with wheels. Hope this helps =)

I've been using this webiste as a guide during my girls pregnancy now:
*See week 4 suggestions*
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/breedingpregnancyguide.htm


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I would get steps for her to use (I think i got mine at Drs foster and smith). My dog thru her back out once when flying off the bed, the vet said injuries like that are very common in small dogs so since then, I've used the stairs.


----------

